# Error message T[1x000000]



## fjcunninghamjr (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello, has anyone received this error message when streaming to iPad IV. Internet service is provided by Comcast. I can stream for about two or three minutes then I get the error message on my iPad. Any solutions? Thanks, Frank


----------



## Richdmoore (May 24, 2015)

I have been getting this issue for days, it streams for a while, then pulls up this error. I tried resetting (remotely, Turing the proxy setting on/off) and doing multiple service calls without success.

At random it starts working again for a few minutes. No idea what else to do. 

FYI, I have comcast as well, although it only just started doing this since this week.


----------

